# CIC and P Res at the same time?



## medialdemocrat (4 Jul 2011)

I have a simple question: Can one be a CIC officer and a P Res NCM at the same time? Thanks


----------



## sapperboysen (4 Jul 2011)

No. CIC officers are commissioned officers in the CF. You can't be an NCM and an officer at the same time.


----------



## medialdemocrat (4 Jul 2011)

Very true, will consider, but would it also be possible to be a CIC officer and apply for ROTP (while undergoing a civilian university program), so that one may continue in the CIC until there has been development/selection in his ROTP application?


----------



## Pusser (4 Jul 2011)

You can remain in the CIC right up until the point you are enrolled (ie. component transferred) in ROTP.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jul 2011)

Can you be in the cadets (as a cadet, not CIC) and join the reserves or must you leave the cadets before you enroll?

There are a few applicants at my unit who are in the process of joining the reserves and are still in cadets so the question came up in an o group today.


----------



## brihard (14 Jul 2011)

By my understanding, regulations new in the past year are that you can no longer be both a cadet and a member of the military simultaneously.


----------



## JMesh (15 Jul 2011)

Brihard, you are correct. Here's the documentation for reference, from DAOD 5002-1 - Enrolment:



> Membership in Cadet Organizations
> 
> On the day of enrolment, an applicant may not be a cadet in a cadet organization authorized under section 46 of the National Defence Act.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jul 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate the reference I'll pass it along.


----------



## NovaScotiaNewfie (15 Jul 2011)

@ Grimaldus.. If you are not a cadet officer ie) CIC you are not a member of the Forces. You simply have joined an origination that teaches youths about the CF , CF traditions etc. You are still a civilian therefore that's fine you simply "quit" cadets. A CIC is a commissioned officer in the Reserves of whatever element/command the corps is. ..


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Jul 2011)

NovaScotiaNewfie said:
			
		

> @ Grimaldus.. If you are not a cadet officer ie) CIC you are not a member of the Forces. You simply have joined an origination that teaches youths about the CF , CF traditions etc. You are still a civilian therefore that's fine you simply "quit" cadets. A CIC is a commissioned officer in the Reserves of whatever element/command the corps is. ..



Uhh, meaning a non-CIC cadet member still cannot be a member of the PRes correct?


----------



## Pusser (15 Jul 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Uhh, meaning a non-CIC cadet member still cannot be a member of the PRes correct?



Not at the same time, no.  A cadet can still apply (i.e. you don't have to quit cadets before you apply to the PRes), but if accepted in the PRes, he/she then has to make a choice between the two.


----------

